# Ein Teichneuling stellt sich vor



## Stine007 (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin Stine aus dem schönen Brandenburg und seit gestern stolzer Teichbesitzer.

Wir haben ein Grundstück mit knapp 1000m² gekauft, bauen gerad ein Haus und was liegt näher als einen Teich im Garten zu haben.

Nach etlichen Stunden belesen im Internet, habe ich zur Schippe gegriffen und das Loch ausgehoben

Dann haben wir Vlies und Folie bestellt. Nach meinen Berechnungen 7,50m x 9.5m. Dieses Maß gabs nicht also lieber etwas großzügiger: 8x10m. Die Folie kam gepackt und dann auf Rolle. Das waren mal ebend schlappe 100kg 

Gestern war es dann soweit: Wir machen den Teich fertig. Restarbeiten am Teichrand  und kleine Korrekturen im Teich und schon kanns losgehen. Das Vlies war nicht das Problem. 2 meter- Bahnen, Tape und los gings.

Eine halbe Stunde später lag der "Teppich" fertig verlegt im Garten.

Jetzt kam die Herausforderung in Form einer monströsen Rolle Folie. Wir waren nur zu Zweit. Also:
Eine Stange gesucht. die durch die Rolle ging, jeweils zwei Paletten übereinander, im Abstand von 2m aufgestellt, vorher  mit Küchenkrepp genau getestet, wie die Folie "entfaltet" werden muss, an welcher Seite des Teichs wir mit dem abrollen anfangen müssen und los gings.

Erstaunlicher Weise ging das Ganze einfacher als gedacht. Bei 24° Außentemperatur war die Folie schön flexibel und alles lief glatt. Klasse !!!

Beim Einfüllen haben wir dann die Falten gelegt und nach ca 2,5 Stunden war der Teich gefüllt.

Jetzt soll sich das Ganze ein paar Tage setzen und dann kommen die Kapillarsperre und der Rand.

Bis dahin muss ich mir noch einfallen lassen WIE ich den Rand befestige/ abdecke und WAS ich dafür nehme.

Habt Ihr Ideen dazu ?

Es soll ein Naturteich werden, ohne Fische und Technik aber mit vielen Pflanzen.

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht Euch
Stine*

P.S. da noch soviel Folie übrig ist und wir noch ausreichend Platz haben, kommt neben den Teich ein Moorbeet als "Überlaufzone" und ein kleiner Bachlauf fürs Regenwasser vom Gartenhäuschen ist auch schon geplant ( ca. 6m)


----------



## Nightcrawler (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten der Randgestaltung...Ich favorisiere die Lösung mit Uferwall und Ufergraben. Wenn Du hier ein wenig Recherche betreibst wirst Du mit sicherheit schnell entsprechende Infos finden.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Nightcrawler (2. Aug. 2015)

Schau mal unter Foren/Basiswissen und Fachbeiträge....


----------



## Stine007 (2. Aug. 2015)

Vielen Dank für das Willkommen  ... Als Randbefestigung wollen wir einen Wall mit kleinen Graben machen. Wir wissen nur noch nicht was wir als "Abdeckung" nehmen... Kokosmatte ? Steine ?....


----------



## Nightcrawler (2. Aug. 2015)

Du ziehst Vlies und Folie über ein zuvor errichteten Wall (ca. 5 über Wasserniveau) und errichtest als Begrenzung eine Kappilarsperre. Zur Erstellung des Walls gibt es mehrere Altenativen, einfach mal im Forum stöbern. Von Kokosmatten würde ich abraten (Zersetzen sich mit der Zeit). Schau mal nach Ufermatten aus Kunstoffgewebe, die kannst Du dann, wenn gewünscht auch bis zur Kapillarsperre hochziehen oder lässte Sie Mitte Ufergraben enden. Die Ufermatte auf dem Wall wird anschliessend mit Sand eingeschlämmt und somit zieht sich das Wasser immer in den Graben.

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Stine007 (2. Aug. 2015)

Vlies und Folie haben wir so gemacht... Das mit der Ufermatte "fehlte" mir noch ... Danke Ralf


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stine,

herzlich Willkommen. Das ist eindeutig eine kräftige Teichvirus-Infektion 

Viel Spaß bei uns und mit Deinem Gewässer - und denke daran: Teichbauers Tugend ist die Geduld! (Auch wenn es schwer fällt  )


----------



## Stine007 (2. Aug. 2015)

*hatschiii* ... Danke Christine


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stine,
Alternativ zur Ufermatte kannst du auch Kunstrasen nehmen.
Aber den einfachen ohne Drainage.
Der ist günstiger und funktioniert auch.
Hab ich selber vor ca. 1 Monat verlegt und bepflanzt. Die ersten Triebe kommen schon.
Wichtig bei dem Teppich ist aber das gründliche Ausspülen.
Kommt doch einiges raus.


----------



## Stine007 (14. Aug. 2015)

Hier ein kurzes Update meines Teichprojektes:

Die Randsteine sind verlegt, die Folie geschnitten ( mit ca 20 cm "Überschuss") und die Pflanzen scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen. __ Bachbunge und __ Pfennigkraut suchen sich ihren Weg, __ Froschbiss macht "Junge" Seerose und __ Seekanne schieben Blätter und die Algen gedeihen... also scheint alles ganz gut zu sein.

Nun brauche ich noch Ideen für die Uferbepflanzung. Der Teich ist ab 11 Uhr in der prallen Sonne. Hinten rechts in die Ecke kommt ein Sichtschutzzaun ( wer will schon auf den Komposter des Nachbarn sehen) Daneben wollte ich __ Pampasgras setzen und dann gehen mir die Ideen aus. Ich möchte gern auf die Südseite ( rechts neben dem Teich) noch ein paar Schattenspender setzen, weiß aber nicht wirklich was. Nach "vorn" kommt noch ein Überlaufbecken und den Bachlauf weiß ich noch nicht genau, da mit hier das Gefälle fehlt um was sinnvolles zu bauen.

Aber das Wichtigste ist erstmal, was kann ich rechts noch ans Ufer setzen ? __ Blutweiderich, Gauklerblume und __ Binsen ist schon IM Wasser.

Eure Ideen sind also gefragt

Danke schon mal im Voraus

Viele Grüße
Stine*


----------



## Nightcrawler (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stine,

hat sich das mit dem Ufergraben erledigt? 

Gruß 

Ralf


----------



## meinereiner (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stine,

schaut sehr gut aus dein Teich.

Das mit den Rasenkantsteinen wird natürlich nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen,aber es ist eine saubere Sache.
Und du hast das ganze (in meinen Augen ) vorbildlich gelöst.
Die Rasenkantsteine etwas im Wasser, damit ist die Folie nicht sichtbar, man braucht keine Ufermatte etc. ,
Kapillarsperre vorhanden, was will man mehr.

Lass dir Zeit mit dem Abschneiden der überschüssigen Folie hinter den Rasenkantsteinen, falls sich noch etwas setzen sollte. 
Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, die überschüssige Folie hinten nach unten umzuklappen, und wieder etwas einzugraben.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Stine007 (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ralf, Hallo Robert

ja; das mit dem Ufergraben hat sich wohl erstmal erledigt. Es war mit unserem Zuckersand hier nicht wirklich eine Dauerhafte Lösung, so dass ich mich für die Rasenkanten entschieden habe. Ja Robert, genauso ist es geplant.Ich habe hinter die Rasenkantensteine einfach Ziegelsteine gelegt um Halt zu bekommen. Die Folie will ich, wenn überhaupt, erst im nächsten Jahr schneiden, wenn der Teich einmal alle Jahreszeiten durchlebt hat und die Folie sich zurecht legen konnte. Bis dahin ist die Folie über die Ziegelsteine gelegt. Mein Plan ist, die Betonsteine überwachsen zu lassen. Und je nach dem, wie sich __ Pfennigkraut und Co anstellen, hat es sich dann wohl auch mit dem Folie abschneiden erledigt.

Am "Südufer" werde ich wohl noch einige Gräser ansiedeln. Ich geb zu, ich bin "Schisser", was Wurzeln und Folie betrifft. Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach Folienverträglichen Schattenspendern.


----------



## meinereiner (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stine,

mein Teich ist jetzt ca. 20 Jahre alt. Gleich neben meinem Teich ist ein Apfelbaum, früher war da auch mal ein Bambus, jetzt ein __ Hibiskus. Im Teich wachsen __ Blutweiderich und __ Rohrkolben. Bislang hatte ich noch keine Probleme, dass da irgendwas die Folie durchbohrt hätte.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## misudapi (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stine,  
du kannst noch ein paar Vorschläge zur Bepflanzung gebrauchen?
Schau mal unter Riesen-__ Ehrenpreis nach. Verschiedene Sonnehut-Arten werden auch hoch, ebenso Kerzen-Ligularie und Riesen-__ Alant.
Ich persönlich finde __ Silberkerzen sehr schön.
Ein grobes Rankgitter mit Wicke, kletterndes __ Tränendes Herz oder __ schwarzäugige Susanne könnte auch als Sichtschutz dienen. Und der Nachtbar wird nicht sofort ausgeschlossen.
Viele __ Ziergräser vertragen viel Sonne und könnte an der "Südseite" hin. Jedes Jahr ein paar andere Einjährige dazwischen und du hast immer ein etwas andere Bild.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Stine007 (22. Aug. 2015)

Irgendetwas scheine ich wohl Richtig gemacht zu haben .... Dieser Zwerg hat sich in meinem Teich niedergelassen. Ich hoffe er bleibt auch ..


----------

